# Imprintables Offers Spectra® Perform Glitter Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now there’s a new way to add pizzazz to make your performance wear stand out! Spectra® is taking sparkle to the next level with Perform Glitter printable heat transfer vinyl, available from Imprintables Warehouse. Offered in gold and silver, Perform Glitter is designed exclusively for application to polyester, nylon, spandex, and moisture-wicking fabrics and leaves a glitter finish. (It will not adhere to cotton.) 

It maintains excellent stretch and rebound capabilities, and its ability to be heat applied at a lower temperature allows you to print full-color graphics with colors that remain vibrant for up to 50 washes. 

Perform Glitter comes in rolls approximately 20 inches wide and lengths of 1-, 5-, 10- and 25-yards. To find out more, go to SPECTRA® Perform Glitter Gold Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl - 20" | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

